# tivo not able to record all my tv channels



## bam54 (Sep 9, 2009)

i know this might sound like another thread, but ,of course, i think it's a new issue. anyway, here goes...i recently returned my compost cable company cable box because it and my tivo could not would not play nice together. so, now i am left with just my cable stations and my tivo, which will not record the channels that i scanned in, such as...118-9, 97-6, 88-6, etc. it only records those that it gets from my cable , such as, 12, 34, 7, etc. is there an easy fix for this? both tivo and compost don't know or won't say. any ideas? thanks for the help. see ya.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

If this is a Series 1 or 2, you won't be able to record those channels since they're digital and you have an analog tuner.

If you have a Series 3 or HD, where are those channels supposed to be coming from? If they came from the cable company box and you returned the box, how do you think you should be able to record them now? Do you have a CableCARD or antenna?


----------



## bam54 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a series 2 tivo. After returning the cable box, because I have a digital tv, I was able to scan in all the premium channels that I had been using my cable box for. The cable I get now is just the lower basic channels. I can still get the higher channels from my tv's digital receiver but I am trying to figure out how to record the higher channels with my tivo. If I have a HD tivo would I be able to record my tv's digital channels?


----------



## bam54 (Sep 9, 2009)

To respond to the previous, previous post No, I have no antenna and cable card


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

The series 2 cannot record digital cable without a cable box. It doesn't have an ATSC (OTA) or QAM (Cable) tuner that will allow it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Do you want the TiVo to use guide data and record with normal channel numbers? If so, you need a cable box.


----------

